# FX TV shows



## TouchDown (Sep 1, 2009)

I have really been down on TV lately, not finding much to watch lately...

BUT, there are still a few shows which I watch on FX:

Rescue Me!

and I'm totally stoked for the beginning of:

It's Always Sunny in Phillidelphia

Anyone else think these shows are crack-a-lackin?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2009)

Also ready for sons of anarchy


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2009)

You've just mentioned the only three shows worth recording on my DVR.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2009)

I have Season 1 of Sons of Anarchy on my Netflix queue. It is up after season 2 of Burn Notice.

Rescue me is pretty good. last night's show was a blast.

I love It's Always Sunny in Philadephi. That show is so bizarre.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 2, 2009)

the wife and I have been watching True Blood on HBO... pretty good show...

we're getting pretty sick of all the "reality" crap on TV nowadays...

I've never seen Sunny or Rescue Me...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2009)

I really liked The Riches, but alas it was cancelled.......

Is Nip Tuck coming back&gt; the last season was good, the one before that was pretty "out there"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2009)

I believe Nip/Tuck is coming back. That show always amazes me in its ability to top itself with depravity.

The Riches was great at the beginning and petered out.

Watched the first season of Weeds. It was OK, but not good enough to watch the rest of the seasons.

Medium is a surprisingly good network show.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll have to agree with The Riches as well... we liked it... not sure why they got rid of it... seems like everything we like they kill off... I'm an Eddie Izzard fan though... We saw him in Pittsburgh shortly before they announced the show wasn't coming back... He never alluded either way in his show about the fate of the show...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2009)

the hubby has gotten engrossed in Warehouse 13 and Eureka on scifi channel.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2009)

We tried Warehouse 13, but weren't very impressed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We tried Warehouse 13, but weren't very impressed.


i wasn't either...but I don't question, since he doesn't question why I like hells kitchen, House, Bones, or Ghost hunters.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Watched the first season of Weeds. It was OK, but not good enough to watch the rest of the seasons.



You definitely should pick up the second season. The first season definitely drug on a bit but it gets a lot better.

I heard Dexter is great. I also want to watch Deadwood.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2009)

Dexter 1 was awesome, Dexter 2 sucked and Dexter 3 is on the queue after SoA.


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2009)

I liked Dexter 1 better, but I don't think Dexter 2 sucked, just took a different approach than 1. I'll admit, I was constantly in a "how the heck is he going to manage to get out of this one?" mindset every time something incriminating came up.

And the British chick was hawt.


----------



## SkyWarp (Sep 2, 2009)

Stuck in a hotel, I watched an episode of Dexter from an unknown season and it was good enough that I may pick up the dvd one day.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2009)

Sons of Anarchy premiere tonight at 10 EST!

And what did everyone think of the Rescue Me season finale?! I can't wait for next season!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

they brought Rescue Me back this season (I thought the last 2 were pretty bad) ready for next year but also ready for the Sons tonight!

lets see what Sam Crow is up to these days.....


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

HFS next week looks "most excellent"


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2009)

Was not expecting the episode of SoA to end like that last night. Ought to be a good season.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 9, 2009)

When does "Always Sunny" start up again. That show is freaking hilarious. I think that along with the Office and 30 Rock are the funniest shows on TV.


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> When does "Always Sunny" start up again. That show is freaking hilarious. I think that along with the Office and 30 Rock are the funniest shows on TV.



Did you see the preview for the new season with "Cat Mittens"? I was laughing hysterically as I watched that. IMO, IASIP blows the Office and 30 Rock out of the water.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 9, 2009)

Supe said:


> Did you see the preview for the new season with "Cat Mittens"? I was laughing hysterically as I watched that. IMO, IASIP blows the Office and 30 Rock out of the water.



I think that IASIP and the Office/30 Rock are such different kinds of comedy it's hard to compare. I laugh a lot at all of them.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 10, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> When does "Always Sunny" start up again. That show is freaking hilarious. I think that along with the Office and 30 Rock are the funniest shows on TV.


September 17th, I think...

Can't wait. The humor is different. It's completely twisted/warped.

And I like that.

The office actually has some level of "this has happened to me before...".

IASIP would NEVER have any sane person think, "hmmm, that's happened to me before".


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 10, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> IASIP would NEVER have any sane person think, "hmmm, that's happened to me before".


&lt;Whistles, looks at shoes, and kicks at tiny pebbles&gt;


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> September 17th, I think...
> Can't wait. The humor is different. It's completely twisted/warped.
> 
> And I like that.
> ...



I'd be lying if I said I hadn't gotten into some of their shenanigans before, but you did specify "sane" person.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 16, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2009)

I finished Dexter season 3 last night. I can't believe I'm out of episodes to watch. It was awesome. Unfortunately, I'm now screwed into upping my cable package to include Showtime.


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2010)

Did anyone catch the season finale of Sons of Anarchy last night? Definitely a twist that I wasn't expecting! A little disappointed in that it doesn't do much for setting up next season outside of the issues with the police and the Russians which may fizzle to nothing.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 1, 2010)

Arrrggghhh, Im two episodes of SOA behind. Im hoping to watch them both tonight. The last 3 or so episodes have been amazing. Im contemplating quitting my job and joining a biker gang.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2010)

it was good , i thought this season was a bore the first couple of episodes though..

I guess Jax was working the feds all along, but at the end, which "deal" did they tear up? the clubs or Jax's??


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> it was good , i thought this season was a bore the first couple of episodes though..
> I guess Jax was working the feds all along, but at the end, which "deal" did they tear up? the clubs or Jax's??


Spoiler alert!:



Spoiler



Jax and the club were working the Feds all along, they just kept his mother in the dark about it to keep her safe and keep Stall oblivious. They tore up Jax's confession incriminating them on the gun charges. Stall's deal that reduced their jail time was already passed off to their lawyer while they were being arrested. That way, the club is safe from IRA retaliation, and everyone still gets the reduced sentences.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 2, 2010)

I just finished watching the season finale of SOA. That ending was awesome! I think the whole situation with Jax's dad and Clay is going to take front and center next season.

Is anyone else pumped for the return of Archer in January. That is easily the funniest show on FX (even better then Sunny IMO).


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Is anyone else pumped for the return of Archer in January. That is easily the funniest show on FX (even better then Sunny IMO).



YES! Can't wait until January, one of the funniest shows ever. I'm disappointed with most of IAS this season, but The League has been awesome! Last night, Taco was writing obituaries for his friends who weren't dead yet, and another guy named his fake dead wife after a cappuccino maker!


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 3, 2010)

Supe said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else pumped for the return of Archer in January. That is easily the funniest show on FX (even better then Sunny IMO).
> ...


I completely agree about IAS. Its been a little down this season so far.

Ive heard from several people how funny The League is. I guess I need to start watching it.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2010)

The League is worth watching, last season (1st season) was only 5 or 6 episodes, you should be able to get it on demand or whatever they callit on your cable / satellite..


----------

